# Kings are DONE!



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

Well Kings fans, the dagger has arrived. You still have a shot at beating Dallas, but come on. You will act like you can beat the Lakers in the West Finals, but when they whoop you in game 1 you will know who's boss, then go to game 2 with your hopes up and BAM it's 2-0.




Don't even say it, I'm not a sore loser because you beat the Jazz. I don't root for the team that knocks my team out, because it's retarded. I don't want to see 12 more players from the west win a ring, just keep giving them to Kobe and Shaq if my Jazz can't do it, or someone from the east. Plus, I hate the Maloof's.

*I don't hate the team that kicks my teams ***, I 100% recognize that the Kings are better than the Jazz.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>utahjazz85</b>!
> Well Kings fans, the dagger has arrived. You still have a shot at beating Dallas, but come on. You will act like you can beat the Lakers in the West Finals, but when they whoop you in game 1 you will know who's boss, then go to game 2 with your hopes up and BAM it's 2-0.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, well the Kings beat the Jazz, so there! 

If the Kings DO win it all though, think about that, it would be a HUGE accomplishment.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm looking for Dallas to choke and for the Kings to take it in 6.


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

Can the Kings even beat the Nets without Webber?


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>utahjazz85</b>!
> Can the Kings even beat the Nets without Webber?



Yes, can the ____?


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

The ____ don't even have Webber so your question made absolutely no sense. Don't worry man, you can start making vacation plans for June now if you want.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>utahjazz85</b>!
> The ____ don't even have Webber so your question made absolutely no sense. Don't worry man, you can start making vacation plans for June now if you want.


I will! I'm going to watch the parade in Sacramento!


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

EDIT Let's not make things personal -Jemel 


Let's talk some more. You are 17, so am I. You a Kings fan all your life? You don't know crap about winning yet, and trust me, it's not going to happen this year.


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> I will! I'm going to watch the parade in Sacramento!


Wow, they are going to go from LA to Sacramento, dam, that's a long *** parade!


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>utahjazz85</b>!
> You are a complete joke, the Kings can't win without Webber.
> 
> 
> Let's talk some more. You are 17, so am I. You a Kings fan all your life? You don't know crap about winning yet, and trust me, it's not going to happen this year.



Don't take things so personally man. I mean, for you ( a Jazz fan of all) to tell me I know nothing about winning? I'm not even playing! Just because you're bitter about the Jazz, doesn't mean you should take it out on optimists like myself that actually have faith in their team. Geez, you Mormons.....


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

I'm not bitter about my team, you are just saying that because you don't want to admit that the Kings are done.


The Kings couldn't buy a championship if it were for sale on ebay because they would get outbid by the Lakers.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>utahjazz85</b>!
> I'm not bitter about my team, you are just saying that because you don't want to admit that the Kings are done.
> 
> 
> The Kings couldn't buy a championship if it were for sale on ebay because they would get outbid by the Lakers.



What would you like me to say? You obviously have never been an actual fan of a team if you expect me to admit that the Kings are "done"! It's not over until they lose a 4th game! 

:allhail:


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

Are you saying I am not a fan because I picked the Kings in 5 over my Jazz? It's really a matter of smarts.

How did the Kings fair against the Spurs this season? 

DOn't admit that they are done, but at least admit losing Webber was huge, and my ebay joke was funny.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>utahjazz85</b>!
> Are you saying I am not a fan because I picked the Kings in 5 over my Jazz? It's really a matter of smarts.
> 
> How did the Kings fair against the Spurs this season?
> ...



I did admit the CWebb injury was huge. What's your obsession with CWebb anyways? Your sig says you want Philly to win it all...

eBay joke = :whatever:


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

Here are a few numbers to put this in perspective:

Kings w/out Webber in Sacramento Era - 44-26
Kings w/out Webber last 2 seasons - 29-14
Kings vs. Dallas w/out Webber last 2 seasons - 2-1 (with the loss in OT)
Kings vs. SA w/out Webber last 2 seasons - 2-1 (with the loss by 3 points)
Kings vs. Nets w/out Webber last 2 seasons - 1-0

Are the Kings in deep trouble? Yes. However, they're in no way done. Last year they were one shot away from the Finals without their 2nd best player. This year, their best player is out, but they're a better overall team with more experience. The Kings have more experience winning shorthanded than any other team in the NBA - this isn't the Lakers without Shaq.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Begging for people to tell you your jokes are funny.*

But the Ebay joke *wasn't* funny. :whofarted


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Begging for people to tell you your jokes are funny.*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> But the Ebay joke *wasn't* funny. :whofarted


:greatjob:


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

Man, screw you guys, I thought it was pretty f'in funny.

It would be some crap if Dallas beat the Kings, now it's not going to be a walkthrough for the Kings fans anymore. Of course, we saw what happened in game 2, there goes my Kings in 4 prediction...


----------



## iver831678 (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> Here are a few numbers to put this in perspective:
> 
> Kings w/out Webber in Sacramento Era - 44-26
> ...


those are some pretty solid stats u picked up there, i thought the kings were done in the west conference finals but who knows, im not even sure anymore:sigh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I was actually wondering what the Kings W/L record was without Webber. Leave it to RangerC to pull those up almost immediately. Very helpful, and he even went the extra mile, including records against Dallas and Jersey.

Good job, RangerC. :greatjob:


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

Kings still have a legit shot to beat Dallas, unless Dallas gets it together like game 2, but no way in hell will then win the West Finals.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Ranger C...do you know the Kings stats vs the Lakers without Webber, im just wondering.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

last year they started out great without c-webb,i believe this year when he was out they struggled.i am not so sure,one that he wont be back at some pt and two that they cant win without him.i still think the spurs are going to beat the fakers and the kings are as deep as anyone in the league.hedo turgoglu is going to have to step in and play the 4 against guys like dirk and then malik rose and even a tim duncan,i see some weaknesses in the spurs.as much as people laugh i think a nets team or the pistons could give them more trbl than the mavs/spurs.lakers.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrice911</b>!
> Ranger C...do you know the Kings stats vs the Lakers without Webber, im just wondering.


1-3 the last 2 seasons - not good. However, one of the losses came after the Kings had clinched the #1 seed last season - Webber, BJax, Hedo all didn't play and the rest of the starters played about 20 minutes while Cleaves played the whole 2nd half so it doesn't really count.


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

The more I thought about it the more I thought that Dallas would gain condifence and beat the Kings, I came home from work at 12 and picked the 76ers and Dallas that won. 45 Minutes later I see the scores on nba.com and BAM, this game is in double OT.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> Here are a few numbers to put this in perspective:
> 
> Kings w/out Webber in Sacramento Era - 44-26
> ...


Guess its time to start updating these stats...


----------

